# 2100W Mechanical Box Mod



## tetrasect (15/9/14)

So what do you guys think of this idea?

Simple push button box mod similar to this setup.







But instead of the 3 parallel batteries, keep it simple and chuck one of these babies in there: http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/...mate_6400mah_1S2P_90C_Hardcase_Lipo_Pack.html






Wouldn't even need that big a box since that battery is only 93 x 47 x 18.3 mm.

Now, according to my calculator you have a constant discharge rate of 576 amps. So you can now build a 0.006 ohm coil which at 3.7 volts gives you a massive 2100+ watts!

Don't have the funding right now but would really love to try it (not at 0.006 ohms lol) 

Thoughts?

Oh, and anyone know where to buy that switch and 510 connection?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (15/9/14)

No thoughts because I don't even wanna know what it's like to vape at 2100 watts


----------



## johan (15/9/14)

You going to have a well done tongue, let alone a head, if you're still alive after pressing the fire button on your 2100W job! I don't know of a battery that can discharge 576A in the size on your pic. You must be f#@ joking bud! Fully charged = 4.2V, divided by 0.006Ω = 700A and that gives you more like 2940W. The copper wires required to handle that amps should be minimum 70mm in diameter, I think your box is too small .

PS. Had to edit and add this; *I believe you are making a joke, but just in case you are serious, please do not try this.*

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## tetrasect (15/9/14)

Hahaha yeah well the cable thickness would be the first concern, as the thickest cable I can find is AWG OOOO which is 11.6mm thick and can only handle 300 amps which leaves us with a safe limit of a 0.014 ohm build at 1260W unless you make your own wire up.

Would be pretty cool to build though, even if you don't go to such extremes. Simple enough and 6400 mah leaves you with plenty vaping time.


----------



## johan (15/9/14)

tetrasect said:


> Hahaha yeah well the cable thickness would be the first concern, as the thickest cable I can find is AWG OOOO which is 11.6mm thick and can only handle 300 amps which leaves us with a safe limit of a 0.014 ohm build at 1260W unless you make your own wire up.
> 
> Would be pretty cool to build though, even if you don't go to such extremes. Simple enough and 6400 mah leaves you with plenty vaping time.


 
First get the specifications on that battery's maximum discharge current and then calculate the minimum safe coil resistance.


----------



## tetrasect (15/9/14)

johan said:


> First get the specifications on that battery's maximum discharge current and then calculate the minimum safe coil resistance.


 
Well it's a 6400mah 90C battery so 6.4A x 90 = 576 amps... (might be missing something but I quadruple checked because I couldn't believe it myself)

I wouldn't try to build some crazy sub 0.01 ohm coil but nevertheless, it would be nice not to worry about pushing battery limits with sub ohm builds.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (15/9/14)

tetrasect said:


> Well it's a 6400mah 90C battery so 6.4A x 90 = 576 amps... (might be missing something but I quadruple checked because I couldn't believe it myself)


 
Must be a mistake, can you imagine the size of the terminals? (after all we talking direct current here and not alternating current). *9C* it is more likely I think.


----------



## tetrasect (15/9/14)

johan said:


> Must be a mistake, can you imagine the size of the terminals? (after all we talking direct current here and not alternating current). *9C* it is more likely I think.


 
Nope, there are other batteries with constant discharge rate of 65C and burst rate of 135C, this one has the highest constant discharge rate I could find. Link: http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/...&v=&sortlist=P&LiPoConfig=1&CatSortOrder=desc

Sony 18650 VTC4's have a 25C constant and 50C burst discharge rate.


----------



## johan (16/9/14)

tetrasect said:


> Nope, there are other batteries with constant discharge rate of 65C and burst rate of 135C, this one has the highest constant discharge rate I could find. Link: http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/...&v=&sortlist=P&LiPoConfig=1&CatSortOrder=desc
> 
> Sony 18650 VTC4's have a 25C constant and 50C burst discharge rate.


 
Looked at the link, and indeed specifies 90C. To be honest I think thats a Chinese 90C spec. I will french kiss a black mamba in public if anyone can show me how he/she/it discharge that kind of current through 5mm bullet connectors.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (16/9/14)

Hi @tetrasect 

Talk about starting off your first post on this forum with a bang!
Wow!

To answer your question on "what do you think", I think its nuts!!!
Even if it were possible to vape at 2.1kW on a box that size I think that would not be vaping, it would be something else
*Very dangerous in my opinion and people should not try this or aspire to it*
Perhaps it would be cool to fire a coil at that power from a distance and see the vapour that emerges, but not usable in my view

When you have a moment, please can you go introduce yourself on the introduce yourself thread
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/page-173#post-115976

Also, could you change your location under your avatar to your city instead of "at home". This helps with many things on the forum like group buys, vaping assistance, vape meets etc.


----------



## GeeBs (16/9/14)

Probably easier to wick a coil plate stove and vape with an inverted funnel(steel), I think it would be fun to watch....please post a vid when you regain consciousness.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (16/9/14)

Tesla vaping will be the new big thing!


----------



## Lim (17/9/14)

just say all that mech and wiring works... what kinda dripper can be used here? a coke can sized dripper?

2.1 kw on that thingy in the pic will instantly make it into a hot rod. don't mind vaping, that thing can probably boil a kettle of water...

even short burst will probably instantly toast the wick to charcoal


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (19/9/14)

I just built myself a dual 18650 mech mod using 6mm copper wire. Holding up nicely and staying strong on my 0.05ohm coil. But 2.1kw is just not way to much and I doubt ganna be enjoyable at all impo


----------



## ET (19/9/14)

ag no man this is for sissies, i prefer a 9 ohm coil wired between the positive and negative lead plugged straight into the wall. 5500 watts baby!
and that's just at home, at work i have 3 phase electricity to play with 

but seriously, i have looked at lipo batteries for box mods but the dangers with lipo's and the fact you need special chargers and all that just means i'll be sticking to regular vaping batteries for now. our local hobby shop even mentioned to me about once a week they hear stories of people having lipo oopsies, bit on the not so safe side. and that's me saying not so safe, the person that dead shorted an 18650 to see if it would go boom


----------

